# Mac Atlantic Blue with Plumage



## mevish (Mar 17, 2011)

*Products Used:

	Face: Studio Sculpt SPF 15 Foundation Nc40

	Lotion: Dove Body Silk Lotion

	Eyes: Urban Decay Primer Potion, Mac Atlantic Blue , Mac Plumage, Mac Vanilla Pigment, Mac BlackTrack Fluideline

	Cheeks: Contour: Benefit Hoola Bronzer, Mac Blunt, Dallas Benefit

	Liquid Liner: Miss Sporty

	Mascara: Bourjois Clubbing Mascara

	Lips: Inglot Lipstick 301

Mac Studio Fix Finish Spray

	Lashes: Shu Uemura Lashes with Diamonds*
















*Thanks for reading *


----------



## joey444 (Mar 17, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Mar 17, 2011)

No one has ever made me want Atlantic Blue!! LOL  And I saw it at the Pro Store! so pretteh


----------



## keetuh (Mar 17, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 17, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 17, 2011)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## dinah402 (Mar 17, 2011)

How did you get your Atlantic Blue to look pop like that?  I tried playing around w/ mine earlier and it didn't come out the same.


----------



## goldilocks88 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## MamaLaura (Mar 18, 2011)

Love your brows!


----------



## katred (Mar 19, 2011)

Those colours suit you absolutely perfectly!


----------



## mevish (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks ladies


----------



## Piarpreet (Mar 19, 2011)

u should do a video tutorial on ow u do ur eye liner...its too perfect!


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Mar 20, 2011)

So pretty! I can never make atlantic blue turn out good.


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 21, 2011)

this is truly beautiful <3


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 21, 2011)

I love Atlantic blue....wore it yesterday. Cute look


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Mar 22, 2011)

This is a very well put together blue look. Nice and vibrant but not too much. I love it and am totally inspired by it.


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 22, 2011)

So cute!!


----------

